# how do I make a playlist like for my music ?



## john663 (Jul 24, 2016)

I can make play list to sort music or else would have a hard time
finding the song I want to listen and just listen to any song cause i'd
have to waste too much time finding.

But music has the playlist. The video doesn't have any playlist.

Even if I made a playlist with copytrans, it's just all moved into
video without a playlist. It's like all types and genres of videos are
all into one folder.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Try following this here:

How to Create a Playlist on Your iPhone - For Dummies


----------

